# Churchwarden??



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay so I'm watching Sherlock Holmes (lots of pipe smoking) and I see Jeremy Brett smoking what looks like a Churchwarden. I did a screen capture so all you pipe experts can tell me what kind it is.

Click on pic


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Is that The Sign of Four? I watched the same thing on DVR this weekend. ipe:


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

That is what it looks like to me. Always wanted a churchwarden but just haven't pulled the trigger on one yet - so many pipes, so little time.

John


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Would love to know who the maker of that Churchwarden is. 
I would imagine if he was going for authenticity it would be a Peterson perhaps. 
As for the episode I was on a Holmes marathon on Netflix so I'm not too sure but I believe it was "The Last Vampyre".


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is a nice view of Sherlock's Pipe Collection


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

I have all these on DVD If I remember I will pull up the Scandal in Bohemia episode where he used that churchwarden excessivly and I will see if I can get a better screen cap of it...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

In the books he mostly smokes a clay pipe, interestingly. He also smokes cigars and cigarettes.


----------

